# Breeder in the Charlotte nc area?



## Deccon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello all, new here and was hoping to obtain some reccomedations on a reputable breeder around the Charlotte nc area. Looking for a loyal, protection and medium activity gsd.

Any insight would be much appreciated!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what kind of GSD are you looking for? working? show? we need more info on what you're looking for before we can give good recommendations. what do you plan on doing with the dog? future goals?


----------



## Deccon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

Looking for a gsd to stay home with the wife for protection when I am out of town, a companion for hunting trips and a one that will be good with cats and children. Is that to much to hope for? Haha.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

"a companion for hunting trips" I like that one. I like to think our walks in the woods are her hunting trips. LOL

You should plan on getting into some obedience classes. A well behaved dog is a pleasure to own. And everyone will complement you on how nice your dog is. Lots of people tell me they want a dog 'just like mine'. Well four years of obedience training and several blue ribbons, she better be 'nice'. Took me two years just to get her to return the frisbee to me to throw again.

They are tons of fun. A loyal companion. Protector of the castle. A take anywhere kind of dog. And thats the best part of owning a well behaved dog. You can take them anywhere, to any function (they are allowed), special events where dogs are invited. Its great!!

Good luck in your breeder search. And dont be afraid to have one shipped to you. I did. Best decision I have ever made. Your smart to come here first too.


----------



## Deccon (Dec 3, 2010)

Good call on the training, was going to look into that. How often do you take yours to training? How much does it set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Keep in mind that some GSDs never develope a protection instinct and you cant reasonably expect a GSD to be protective until they're at least 18 months old sometimes older than that. It sounds like you need a more mellow type working line since it sounds like you plan to be fairly active with the dog. I hope some of the members with more experience in the different lines will chime in and give advice. Either way GSDs are pretty high energy dogs so you have to be able to find the right match for your family and needs so that both you and the dog dont suffer. I can tell you the dog will need extensive training and socialization to develope a proper judgement of right from wrong people and situations. Like i said, i hope those with more experience in the lines will chime in on this thread. I can offer you this though to maybe help you have a better idea of what lines may work for you. 

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Deccon said:


> Good call on the training, was going to look into that. How often do you take yours to training? How much does it set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


 
training cost depends on where you go, what you plan to do to further the training. If you can find a training club in your area that would be your best bet IMO simply because Petco and petsmart classes are a joke. I would only use them for socialization opportunities but why waste the money that way when you can just walk around the store socializing the pup?


----------



## Deccon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks KZoppa,

I had actually already found that site and ready it, good info on there. I was leaning towards DDR/CZech based on the info off that site. Again, I have no real experience other than what I am reading so I would love some insight on lines from some of the more experienced members.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

there are several people on this board who have dogs along those lines. there are also several breeders. Those are the same lines i'm looking into myself for my next dog. I would ask for breeder recommendations based on what you're looking for. I have a few breeders i would have no issues going to but its a few years down the road for me. Good luck!


----------



## Deccon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks! Do you happen to know of any breeders around the Charlotte, NC area? Or any in general that are trustworthy for shipment?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont know of any in the Charlotte area but i know of one in the raleigh/durham area. They're actually on this board as well. Here's their site....
Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Raleigh North Carolina

I absolutely love their dogs. The dogs they produce are just fabulous. Theres a couple others i would trust as well... 
German Shepherd breeder, German Shepherd puppies,  Czech German Shepherd Puppies, 815-787-4618

New Page 1


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if you do a thread search for people asking about breeders you can check out some of those suggestions as well.


----------



## Deccon (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone heard of this breeder? German Shepherds "von den Oher Tannen" - German Shepherd puppies for sale - German Shepherd Dog breeder - Imported German Shepherd Puppies for sale - Imported adult German Shepherds and puppies available


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Deccon said:


> Anyone heard of this breeder? German Shepherds "von den Oher Tannen" - German Shepherd puppies for sale - German Shepherd Dog breeder - Imported German Shepherd Puppies for sale - Imported adult German Shepherds and puppies available


Haven't heard of them, but just going off the website they seem to be breeding quality German Show Lines.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Here is a good link to get you started on how to evaluate
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

I have lived in a triangle comprised of Athens GA, Asheville NC, and Charlotte NC since '73 but am afraid the only help I can give is I know there seem to be concentrations in the Raleigh/Durham & Coastal areas and the Asheville area. I would consider going to some of the local schutzhund clubs training, getting to know some of the folks and that may give you a good lead.

USA - Southeast Clubs

I like Czech DDR (my retired working dog is of those origins; my current pup is Czech x West German Working) but I am afraid I don't really know any local breeders as I am not involved in dogsport/protection but search and rescue.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

You guys do realize this post is from 2010 right?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Why does this happen?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

oy veh! Thanks


----------

